# Childlessness Workshop - Meredith Wheeler



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Ive recently been on a childlessness workship in London run by Meredith Wheeler.

I just wanted to let others know that if you struggling to come to terms with IF or trying to decide what to do next, then this workshop really is fantastic.  Its in a very safe enviroment, emotional but really does help and makes your shoulders feel lighter.  Well it certainly did mine.

You can meet women who feel the same albeit their story may be different to yours.

Meredith is childless herself aswell as a psychotherapist, so this is not just some wish washy course run by someone who doesnt really know or understand IF.  Meredith really is a very special person and helps you through your journey.

If any of you lovely ladies are struggling, please please contact Meredith it really with help..  You can find her details on the Moving on Forum or Im sure she will be along soon to post her details.

Thanks again Meredith.


Take care

Debs


----------

